
Intel released OpenCL 1.1 for Linux - toni
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/opencl-sdk/
======
codedivine
Notes:

1\. This only runs on CPUs. Does not take advantage of any GPUs. However, it
is great to have CPU implementations for both development purposes as well as
for portability of code over multiple types of platforms.

2\. AMD also has had an OpenCL 1.1 CPU implementation for a while now and you
can use it for running stuff on either CPU or AMD GPUs. I have been using AMD
SDK and it has been great as well.

------
gabi38
So who the hell actually use OpenCL?

~~~
tomjen3
I do - and someday you may do so as well.

One of the things they are trying to GPU accelerate is improved MRI scannings
- imagine taking images for every 1mm and then stitch it together so that you
get a 3d model of the area which the doctors can look at from every angle.

Unfortunately that takes way, way too much computer power to be feasible
today.

~~~
nodata
Why do the images need to be stitched together?

~~~
z303
Guessing here but so they can be turned into a polygon model for easier
display, yes you can directly volume render the data but say a 1024 x 1024 x
1024 cube even at a byte per voxel would be a large amount of memory, most of
which will be empty

I'm guessing OpenCL is being used to accelerate Marching cubes or some other
similar algorithm

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marching_cubes>

This post by Smash of Fairlight
<http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/numb-res/> talks about some of
the reason why you want to do this but in a very different context

